

3 ways Facebook could fight spam - FSecurePal
http://safeandsavvy.f-secure.com/2010/08/25/facebook-fight-spam/

======
michael_dorfman
_Once upon a time, Spam was a salty lunch meat. Then it became unwanted email.
Then spam became anything on a webpage that was self-serving, repetitive or
annoying._

No, actually, it didn't. What they're calling "spam", the rest of us call
"advertising." And I think most Facebook users are content with the current FB
business model (i.e., a free, ad-supported service.)

